# "DECO"-my second project



## DDimitrov (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi All,
I present to you a project that I finished about a year ago. I did it for my wife, which likes an Art Deco of the 20s and 30s.

More than two years ago I started with the design of the watch and now after an year can provide concepts and completed project.

Here the concept:










And blueprints:














The original idea was to get inside "Vostok 2605" movement . It is a time-proven and popular in Eastern Europe, so I found a cheap copy in very good condition.








Unfortunately he was out as an option because I did not predict the that the movement is thicker than this without date ring.
I replaced it with "Vostok 2602" movement as the need to change the design of the dial.
Here are the first dial:



After redesign and finishing the watch it looked like this:









Case and buckle are made of phosphor bronze.

I was not too happy with the end result, so I decided to redo the dial and hands.
In addition etched case back.
Here is the final result:




















Now, after months of stagnated I decided to rework the entire dial with hands. Because I had problems with bushings for old hands which was glued on genuine this time I decided to make my own bushings for the new hands.
Here are some WIP pictures:




















I'd love to receive your comments.

Thank you and kind regards,
Dimitrov


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

That is a fabulous looking piece of work and what a gift to give one's wife!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I love anything themed from the 20s and 30s, one of my current dial designs is based on it, though a lot simpler

Your watch is awesome. The end.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

What a beautiful design...! You always have good taste.:-!


----------



## Juergen1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello Dimitrov
Wow U R an amazing artist. This is really a beautiful watch. What do you use to make a such delicate dial and how did you make the case. 
I am looking for somebody who can help me design and make tailor made dials. Would you be interested?


----------



## DDimitrov (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks to all of you!!!



Juergen1 said:


> Hello Dimitrov
> Wow U R an amazing artist. This is really a beautiful watch. What do you use to make a such delicate dial and how did you make the case.
> I am looking for somebody who can help me design and make tailor made dials. Would you be interested?


Hi Jurgen,
Regarding the dial It's made from three layers of photo-etched stainless steel sheet and each of them is 0,2mm thick. Base layers are painted with acrylic paint.
About the case - I made the design ,CAD files and finish but It was CNC milled by another guy.
At the moment I'm working on two more projects but I can consider your proposal and help you any way I can. Please send me PM.

Regards,
Dimitar


----------



## DDimitrov (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all,
I did not have time to post more details about the new design of the dial.
Well, it is not entirely new, but I've changed some things.
Here are pictures of the process and finished dialog. Soon I will show the new hands.
Polishing of the new top-layer




Preparing for gluing.


Well, it's glued and rested to dry



And here are both new(on right) and old(on left)






Soon will post new hands and engraved case...

Dimitar


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations, well done, I would buy one


----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, that is an amazing amount of work! Cheers, it looks fantastic!


----------



## xanthe (Jan 19, 2014)

Just phenomenal! What a fantastic present and thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Deco is great - too bad that much of it was not built to last. For example the Pan-Pacific Auditorium in Los Angeles.

Your concept watch is a beauty.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Given the style and the romantic context of its creation how about naming it the "Valentino" model? Husbands across the planet would be queuing round the block for one.


----------



## DDimitrov (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks to all for encouraging words !!!



watch22 said:


> Deco is great - too bad that much of it was not built to last. For example the Pan-Pacific Auditorium in Los Angeles.
> 
> Your concept watch is a beauty.


My wife really likes the age of art-deco so that is the reason I build this watch for her.
Unfortunately, many of the artifacts of that time disappear or are irretrievably lost.



The Guvnah said:


> Given the style and the romantic context of its creation how about naming it the "Valentino" model? Husbands across the planet would be queuing round the block for one.


Maybe one day I will make more copies of it and can change the name, but for now it remains my wife's watch 

And here are some pictures of completed watch. Remained only to etch the logo on case.
















Dimitrov


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Impressive. I won't show this to my good lady. ...


----------

